# My First Drone Video



## snerd (Aug 8, 2015)

30 seconds of pure amateur hour lol! I can only get better. This is going to be a real challenge for me.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2015)

I liked it, but was sad when it ended. I liked the simple fly-out, but wanted to see MORE!


----------



## snerd (Aug 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I liked it, but was sad when it ended. I liked the simple fly-out, but wanted to see MORE!


Always leave them wanting more heehee.  Thanks! I just need to learn how to merge clips and do transitions and edit music tracks. Nothing much lol! I'll eventually figure it all out.


----------



## dronehdtv (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice selfie!


----------

